# Soul eater mugen



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2008)

soul eater mugen game version 1 coming soon by zebas1(coding) and me(spriting).


maka: i have a 2d head..
blackstar: look at me! im god!

the team is complete
[/align]

screens,stuffzillles more info. just more coming soon to surpass god!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol, MUGEN gave me a virus awhile back.


----------



## zebas1 (Sep 7, 2008)

here are some pics of our progress:


*click to enlarge

enjoy,

expect new screens every 3 or 4 days


----------



## Ziko (Sep 8, 2008)

So what's up with the small and big heads?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 8, 2008)

its called taunt


----------



## Kamina (Sep 8, 2008)

Soul eater mugen.. sounds awesome but the lack of stein disappoints me..


----------



## nick65 (Sep 8, 2008)

these 3 characters will just be in the first version, after that the first person will be stein. then medusa, wolf guy, and the pink hard girl (what was her name ragnarok or something) till eventually everyone covers the series.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 12, 2008)

soul system, developed by the amazin tyler:



this is the system that will recharge your sp(soul power, just a diffrent name than the mp bar)

each time you hit an opponent a soul will pop out of his body, when you walk over a soul you will get a slight sp recharge. so no charge your mp, you have to combo your opponent to unleash a swirm of floating souls on the floor to recharge your sp. and ofcourse using roll to get behind your opponent and other area crossing abilities will be a must to get the souls fast.

tyler your the man!


----------



## apainlessend (Apr 11, 2009)

Holy crap! Would you like to feature your Black star in one of my Mugenmultiverse episodes?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, can't remember the last time I played Mugen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks like it is progressing well, can't wait to play.

Hope it will be gamepad compatible.

@apailessend
You should use Stormex-Ichigo, he is a much better Ichigo, probly the best ever.


----------

